# New Hoyt Alpha Max's for sale



## The Widow Maker

I have a guy i can get brand new Hoyt Alpha max's for $650 which includes tax and shipping. The bows are straight from the factory that makes them for Hoyt. They are new but do not have all the Hoyt Logos for they have not been sent to Hoyt yet. The guy explained to me that They over produce all bows and can as a result sell them for much less the only down side is that these bows do not hav the Hoyt lifetime warranty. This will make a diffrence to some and i know it puts me a little on edge. I simply am giving very body a chance at these bows if one is interested. I am not in the sales market just simply thorwing it out thre to anyone who wants to save a little money. Just send me a PM and i will help out where i can.


----------



## KalamazooKid

The factory that makes them for Hoyt?
No logos cause they haven't been sent to Hoyt yet?
No warranty?

Fishy at best.

Good luck.


----------



## madmike22

Yeah it stinks like a fish. Hoyt makes there own bows. Why dont you order one for yourself.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

Sounds like China has once ignored intellectual property rights.


----------



## The Widow Maker

I will be the first to say it sounds odd that is the reason i threw it up on here. I don't know all the ins and outs of who are parent companies and who out source thier product. This guy tells me that Hoyt has been having them produce there bows since 1996 when the trycon came out. if some one has factual information that proves this wrong i am all ears cause then me and this guy have some issues because anyone who knows me knows i dont deal with shady business, just try to help other out if i come across a good deal. But to answer your question i am looking at buying one just debating with the no warranty thing. Any impute other have is greatly valued.


----------



## Grouse Hunter

The Widow Maker said:


> I will be the first to say it sounds odd that is the reason i threw it up on here. I don't know all the ins and outs of who are parent companies and who out source thier product. This guy tells me that Hoyt has been having them produce there bows since 1996 when the trycon came out. if some one has factual information that proves this wrong i am all ears cause then me and this guy have some issues because anyone who knows me knows i dont deal with shady business, just try to help other out if i come across a good deal. But to answer your question i am looking at buying one just debating with the no warranty thing. Any impute other have is greatly valued.


I think the Trykon came out in 2006


----------



## Swamp Monster

One question I would ask is...it's only January of 09...the Alph Max is an 09 bow. How can a factory overproduce a bow for an entire year in January? Many companies outsource risors, cams etc., very common in this industry but outsourcing completely assembled bows for Hoyt? I certainly don't know but I'd be very very leary. Will be interesting to know the facts thats for sure.


----------



## hartofthethumb

Swamp Monster said:


> One question I would ask is...it's only January of 09...the Alph Max is an 09 bow. How can a factory overproduce a bow for an entire year in January? Many companies outsource risors, cams etc., very common in this industry but outsourcing completely assembled bows for Hoyt? I certainly don't know but I'd be very very leary. Will be interesting to know the facts thats for sure.


I know that I ordered my AM32 in october and had to wait until just before Christmas to get it. About 6 weeks from order til delivery, doesn't sound like they are over produced quite yet

I would be more than a little leary as to the legitimacy of what is going on here.:16suspect


EDIT: Not implying that the o.p. here is not legit, just that the info he was given isn't straight up. After reading my post back, I could see it coming off the wrong way, don't want that.


----------



## akash

the Alph Max is an 09 bow. How can a factory overproduce a bow for an entire year in January? Many companies outsource risors, cams etc., very common in this industry but outsourcing completely assembled bows for Hoyt? I certainly don't know but I'd be very very leary. Will be interesting to know the facts thats for sure.


----------



## The Widow Maker

well first off let me say thnx for the comments and yes as one of you posted the Trykon did come out in 2006 not 1996 my bad considering i own one. But just to update you guys the source i was getting my info from and i are not seeing eye to eye and he can not get the info i have requested so most likely this is a dead issue but i too am interested in whats up but not having direct contact with the seller makes it hard. But i learned a little bit from you guys on the out sourcing question so sorry wish i could get you more and help figure this out but i am washing my hands of it.


----------



## madmike22

Easy way to find out is to call hoyt. Alot of the bow manufactures will allow factory tours. I know hoyt does as well. Mathews was a really nice place to visit also. Still a hoyt person.


----------



## arbaba

The Alph Max is an 09 bow. How can a factory overproduce a bow for an entire year in January? Many companies outsource risors, cams etc., very common in this industry but outsourcing completely assembled bows for Hoyt? I certainly don't know but I'd be very very leary. Will be interesting to know the facts thats for sure.


----------



## old graybeard

Sounds just like the email I just got about someone from Nigeria that wants to give me piles of money for free


----------



## The Widow Maker

Hey i see this post is still open. I walked away from the deal so i have no idea what was or wasn't the truth. As many of you said it sounded a little fishy so that was it.


----------

